# New noise and behavior



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

On Homies visit today she displayed a behavior i've never seen her do before. She flew over to Chicken, (the dove) and made her normal coo cooing sound but then dropped her head to the floor, raised her tail and started making a "moaning" sound. She did this every time she exhaled for about 30 seconds. The tips of her wings twitched and she partially closed her eyes when she made the sound. The whole time she's doing it, she's looking at Chicken. I'll try and post some video...

Is this a behavior she's picked up from running with the wild birds? 

Also, Homies taken to roosting somewhere outside now, she used to just go out for the day and then come back to eat and sleep here. Now she shows up between 9 and 11, eats peanuts, spends some time with me Anna and Chicken, takes a long nap and then asks to be let out and I don't see her until the next day.

Actually as I been writing this post, Chicken and Homie have settled down and it looks like they're getting ready for nap time. Normally Homie will walk over to where Chicken is and lay down but this time, Chicken chose to lay down by Homie. That's never happened in the whole time Homies been here. Chicken normally only "tolerates" Homie but seems by his actions to be genuinely interested and glad for the visit. 

Wow, Chicken is pecking at Homies back and Homie is just lying there. What's going on here?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Photokev,

Sounds like spring is in the air and these two like each other  .

fp


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

A dove and a pigeon?


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

whoda thunk it!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

photokev said:


> A dove and a pigeon?


Well, what can I say, I have a long term feral rescue that has decided (even tho a she ) to fan her tail, dance and twirl, and coo ) at the current object
of desire.....me! A pigeon and a human? Well, for now, until she figures out
I won't be moving into her carrier w/her lol  !!

If she stays, and that seems to be where it's all going, I'll try and get her a non-releasable cock pij to give her "real" companionship. 

Best,

fp


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

So what you're saying is, I need to keep you away from my birds? hehehe


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

photokev said:


> So what you're saying is, I need to keep you away from my birds? hehehe



 You betcha!  

ROFL

fp


----------

